# What a great Rottweiler



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

too bad he is owned by some of the stupidest people on the planet..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yaxCYgqh2ao#!


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

There are angel wings on that dog.....


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy shit............hope somebody has educated these people.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Jami Craig said:


> There are angel wings on that dog.....


 No kidding , that was horrible to watch.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

no comment, in the end unfortunately its not the childs fault nor the dogs, I think you see what I'm trying to say.:x


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for posting this Joby

at first i was wondering why there were so few views
then i saw the same vid listed ...had almost half a million looks ... with the "comments deleted" 

PERFECT example of how people see totally different things when watching a video
excellent subtitling pointing out all the body language
excellent example of a nice tolerant rotty

owner needs to be "fixed" ](*,)](*,)


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

watching this clip made me remember something i always bring up and hash out with anyone i work with
Q : which is more important : 
1. learning basic canine behavior ? or 
2. learning basic training techniques ?

my (very strong opinionated) "attitude" is, if you have success with #2 and don't have any #1, you should just consider yourself lucky and thank the dog
...and i do think it applies to "working dog" people as much as the pet crowd

so i think there is most definitely a priority of importance, and for me it always has to start with #1


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I posted this vid on my FB page for my non-dog friends to watch. Not that I have any friends that stupid but it was good for them to see the subtitling and realize how much the dog was actually saying.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Those people are too damn stupid to have a dog, much less a kid.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Michael Swetz said:


> Those people are too damn stupid to have a dog, much less a kid.


Got that right


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Is there a full shot of the mommy somewhere?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Is there a full shot of the mommy somewhere?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tl4jIUDy5o


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Dumb owners


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

That was awful. 

It's idiots like this who end up with a baby having half a face and the "vicious" breed is all we hear in the media. 

I wish we could sterilize people...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There are dogs that enjoy that sort of thing with a kid. That one was just tolerating it because of mom and dad controlling the dog to show how well mannered :roll: their dog is with the baby. ](*,) 
My dogs enjoy the interaction with my gkids but the gkids know their limits with the dogs. NOT climbing, poking, pulling and hanging on the dogs is OUT. The dogs know their limits with the kids. Kids being kids and dogs being dogs, If they were just tolerating one another I doubt they would be allowed in the same room/yard together unless I was right on top of every move. As it is they are still watched when together.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

this video caused me stress. I was just waiting for the kid to get nailed. Great dog


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I remember when we were kids, I was probably about 5-6 or so, me and my neighbor used to climb on his GSD and ride it around, dogs name was duke...a pretty large LONG gsd....

we used to ride him like a horse. probably did it a dozen times or so...nothing ever happened to me, but my neighbor Matt, a year younger than me, got bit in his head by the dog....

when I had rotts, they sure did love to growl...used to "hug" them all the time...but I didnt have kids....


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow that was stressful to watch ! Yikes!! Thank god nothing happened... I almost didn't make it to the end because I was worried the kid was going to get nailed really good. Unfortunate that they are teaching their kid to be horrible to animals.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Owning Rottweilers that was painful to watch for sure. My two are great with kids but I would never let a child jump up and down on their rib cages!
The video does show how much paitience that Rottweilers can have.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

This video made the rounds on FB a few weeks ago. The first time I saw it I was cringeing all the way through and waiting for something horrible to happen. What bothers me more than anything is that the parents are not just allowing the child to behave this way, but they are actively *encouraging* it. I'd like to personally slap some sense into these folks.


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank God these people got the dog that they did.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I imagine the child will be bitten at some point..


----------

